# Did I do something wrong? Mozarella question



## Madfarmer

Just finished my first batch of Christy's mozarella recipe. Unlike my soap-making debacle, I followed the instructions. But from two gallons of milk, I only got fifteen ounces of cheese. That would make it way too expensive for me to eat! Is this normal?

Tom :/


----------



## Sondra

Savor the Flavor as you eat it  can't help you with Moz am no good at making it.


----------



## hsmomof4

And make sure you make ricotta with the whey! (That way, you don't lose all of the remaining 7 lbs!)


----------



## Leo

I usually get about 1lb 8oz-1lb 16oz, for 2 gal. It goes too fast though DS can eat 1/2 lb in one sitting.  It freezes well(grated).
Megan


----------



## Pinky

It could be an issue of the amount of solids in your milk (isn't that protein?) because I get over a pound of cheese per gallon of milk. But I am using cow's milk at the moment.


----------



## homeacremom

What did your whey look like? White and cloudy or green? You may have lost more solids and fats than normal at some point in the process.

My average weight would be about 22-26 oz out of 2 gallons of milk for this stage of lactation. 

What type culture and amount did you use? I find I HAVE to use on the high end or give the milk more time to culture before renneting, especially with fresh milk in order to get the acidity high enough not to loose fats later in the process. So if you are using thermo pcks from cheesemaking.com use 1 per gallon and that should get you a better result. If you use bulk packs the usually give two recommendation for amount per gallon use the higher one.

Mozzarella has been the hard cheese for me, but thankfully the last 3 weeks have gone great and I'm socking it away in the freezer. Getting a ph meter really, really helped pinpoint where I was going wrong. I have found the two most important points are the acidity at rennet-ing and the acidity at stretching.


----------



## chewie

ok, i am also having mozz issues--had always used a citric from DC and ran out, got some with another order from new england, but it won't work at ALL. nothing. i make ricotta instead of mozz every time. has anyone else ever had this happen? i called the company and got no help at all. i've had great luck until i switched citric, so it certainly points to that as a problem.

where did you get the ph meter? is it expensive? thanks to anyone who can help. i've got milk piling up, i reeeally need to make cheese!


----------



## homeacremom

You could look for a ph meter at a brewing store. PH checkers are under $50. I opted for the exstick refillable ph meter and it cost me about $100. I expect it to last a long time though.

If you need to make cheese right now, how about the vinegar whole milk ricotta? It's not my favorite cheese, but still good and puts away the milk quickly.


----------



## doublebowgoats

Judith asked about the color of the whey... Should it be greenish, with white and cloudy indicating too many solids in it?


----------



## homeacremom

White and cloudy means that you have lost fats/solids. My very best mozzarella batches come out with translucent green whey through the whole process. 
I'm still working on the markers to use for correct timing on rennetting and cutting the curd.


----------



## buckrun

You and me both- I have never had a stretch yet but can do all the 'hard' stuff.
everyone says how easy this is !
Not for me for some reason.
dogs love it when I make mozz....I mean dog cheese.
L


----------



## chewie

buckrun, you're too funny! but i hear your pain! 

my whey is almost always a cloudy pale white/green. i know that's not right but have no idea what i'm doing so wrong either. i think i should cough up the dough for at least some ph papers. 

sometimes my cheese comes out with little 'body' to it, rather mushy, then the next time, it is almost too hard/waxy. when its mushy, its still white, when its waxy, its more of a translusent pale yellow. it all tastes ok, and i mean just barely ok (to me) the family snarfs it down, but i would love to make it right. 

if this should be in its own thread, mods can move it, i hope i;m not being a hijacker!


----------

